# ALMFamily equipment list



## ALMFamily

Basement - complete light controlled dedicated HT room in progress:

Audio: 
Onkyo TX-NR809 - just purchased 11/20/2011
Emotiva XPA-5 amp - just purchased 11/23/2011
Speakers - still deciding


Video:
1) Panasonic AE7000 projector - just purchased (11/17/2011)
2) BD player - still deciding - more than like going with an OPPO BD-93

Screen: still deciding - will be a 92"

Room Controls:

Lutron Grafik Eye QS for lights / curtains - just received 11/26/2011
Global Cache-12 for equipment / lighting control via iPad / iRule app (not purchased yet)


----------



## ALMFamily

Bolded is newly added equipment:

Basement - complete light controlled dedicated HT room in progress:

Audio: 
Onkyo TX-NR809 
Emotiva XPA-5 amp
*Emotiva UPA-2 amp
Subs - 2 SVS PB-13 Ultras*
Speakers - still deciding - see sig for thread!


Video:
1) Panasonic AE7000 projector - just purchased (11/17/2011)
2) BD player - still deciding - more than like going with an OPPO BD-93

Screen: still deciding - will be a 92"

Room Controls:

Lutron Grafik Eye QS for lights / curtains - 
Global Cache-12 for equipment / lighting control via iPad / iRule app (not purchased yet)



Read more: ALMFamily equipment list - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## ALMFamily

Time to update the list and split out the living room and HT systems!

*Living Room*

Sherwood / Newcastle R972 AVR w/trinnov
Mitsubishi WD52631
LG BD550 BR Player
Crown XLS1500
Emp Tek e55Ti mains
Emp Tek e5Ci CC
KLH 2410 surrounds
Wii
XBox 360 Kinect

* Home Theater* - in progress

Onkyo 809
Panasonic AE-7000U
Oppo 93 BR Player
Emotive XPA-5
Emotive UMA-2 (zone 2 workshop)
2 - SVS PB-13 Ultras
Monster HD2500 
Lutron Grafik Eye QS


----------



## cdunphy

so how do the em techs sound? they look great


----------



## ALMFamily

I have been pleased with them - they are very good speakers. And, even better, I was able to get them as B-stock so they were less than $500 for the pair. They are not as dynamic as my Songtowers IMO, but they do a very good job creating the soundfield in my living room system which has vaulted ceilings.


----------



## Teatro de BERGEN

:TAWSOME BUILD,

i WAS TOLD THAT THESE NEW RECIEVERS DO NOT NEED AN EXTERNAL AMP. NOW I SEE THAT YOU HAVE 2 EXTERNAL AMPS. 1-2 CH. AND 1-5 CH. NOW YOUR ONKYO NR809 IS PRETTY UP THERE ON THE ONKYO BRAND. I USE TO HAVE THE 609 AND I LOVED IT. 

SO MY QUESTION TO YOU IS THERE A MONUMENTAL DIFFERENCE BY HAVING EXTERNAL AMPS PRE OUT FROM YOUR RECIEVER? 

DOES THIS EXTEND THE LIFE OF THE RECIEVER BY NOT USING ITS OWN INTERNAL AMPS? 

THANKS ALOT IN ADVANCE! :T


----------



## ALMFamily

Teatro de BERGEN said:


> :TAWSOME BUILD,
> 
> i WAS TOLD THAT THESE NEW RECIEVERS DO NOT NEED AN EXTERNAL AMP. NOW I SEE THAT YOU HAVE 2 EXTERNAL AMPS. 1-2 CH. AND 1-5 CH. NOW YOUR ONKYO NR809 IS PRETTY UP THERE ON THE ONKYO BRAND. I USE TO HAVE THE 609 AND I LOVED IT.
> 
> SO MY QUESTION TO YOU IS THERE A MONUMENTAL DIFFERENCE BY HAVING EXTERNAL AMPS PRE OUT FROM YOUR RECIEVER?
> 
> DOES THIS EXTEND THE LIFE OF THE RECIEVER BY NOT USING ITS OWN INTERNAL AMPS?
> 
> THANKS ALOT IN ADVANCE! :T


Thanks!

It really depends on the speaker choice IMO - had I chose Klipsch speakers, I could have driven them with the 809 solely because the Klipschs are super efficient (I have seen JJ say several times you could drive them with an AM/FM radio :bigsmile. For me personally, when I auditioned Klipsch speaker (RF-62s), they were just too bright / forward for me. 

I had originally planned to use the XPA-5 to drive everything but my rear surrounds - those I would power with the 809. Then, I decided to run a Zone 2 into my workshop so I got the UPA-2 used to drive Zone 2 while still maintaining my 7.2 HT system.

After going through my speaker journey, I decided I wanted to go to the Salk Soundscapes at some point. These are not nearly as efficient, so I started looking for a 2CH amp for the L/R. Based on a recommendation from JJ, I purchased those Palladium monoblocks used to drive the L/R.

Sorry, I thought maybe a bit of background would help to see how I got where I am right now. I can tell you that using external amps provides more headroom for one - also, the AVR will run much cooler not having to use the amplification section which is one of the biggest knocks on the Onkyos. Running cooler is always a good thing for any equipment.


----------



## killian

What all parts are required to use the I Rule for the control of your room. It controls all the componets plus the lighting. Correct?


----------



## ALMFamily

killian said:


> What all parts are required to use the I Rule for the control of your room. It controls all the componets plus the lighting. Correct?


Correct, Mark. You would need to get the communication unit (I picked the GC-100-12) and the wires to connect each component to the unit. Then, the unit needs to be connected to your network

You would also of course need to purchase the software - I picked the Pro version. That pretty much covers the equipment you need. From there, it is a matter of creating your interface - which is probably the most work TBH.


----------

